# Cable Serial para impresora EPSON TMU



## gborja (Jul 25, 2006)

Tengo un problema   , necesito poner una impresora EPSON TM U220, puerto serial pero necesito hacer el cable para que se conecta el el puerto serial de la PC->Impresora.

Alguien me puede ayudar con esto?

De antemano mil gracias


----------



## r00tlz (Feb 2, 2007)

si ya conseguiste como hacerla porfa avisame loco


----------

